
Forking the iPhone - kawera
https://mondaynote.com/forking-the-iphone-c18945c8388b
======
thisisit
The title is misleading.

I clicked on it, thinking it was some kind of homebrew/OSS development on
iPhone but it first goes into excruciating details about Apple financials
before arriving at the "fork".

The "fork", as per my understanding, being the new logic and battery design.

------
kken
The author:

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Jean-
Louis_Gass%C3%A9e](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Jean-Louis_Gass%C3%A9e)

